# 4-Star Deluxe Elgin



## Howard Gordon (Dec 22, 2015)

Just finished up this 1940 twin bar to add to my collection.  It had an old repaint that was too nice to restore.  I gathered up some missing parts, completely disassembled the bike, cleaned, waxed, repacked, and reassembled with some NOS rubber.  Still havin fun!


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 22, 2015)

I like it, great job


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2015)

Love me a twin bar. Nice.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 22, 2015)

Great job,that is a real beauty.


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 22, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 22, 2015)

i reelly like it a lot howard gordon it super nice as all the bikes you got!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2015)

Man...now I miss my Twin 20


----------



## monark-man (Dec 22, 2015)

*hershey*

nice bike, where did you find that one?  Santa?       MONARK-MAN


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 22, 2015)

Great lookin bike Howard!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow. Very nice great job


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 22, 2015)

Awesome job! Congrats


----------



## gator49 (Dec 22, 2015)

Very nice bike
Dave


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 22, 2015)

Two pages of: WOW! and I agree, COOL!


----------



## then8j (Dec 22, 2015)

Very nice!! 

Do you have any before pics?


----------



## dodgerblue (Dec 23, 2015)

Always lovin blue bikes . NICE !


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 23, 2015)

Killer Elgin, I like it alot Howard enjoy it!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 23, 2015)

Very kool,best by far


----------



## benmcjamin (Dec 27, 2015)

veryyy noiceee!!


----------



## rocketman (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice lines, nice bike, nice job....................


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 6, 2016)

Anybody else have an Elgin 4-star Deluxe to post up?  I would like to see more pictures of this model...Cool looking bike.


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 10, 2016)

This bike was restored in the late 1980's with mostly NOS parts that he could find. The rims are original, not restored. As far as I know it has not been ridden. It was a show piece for his collection. I bought it a few years back. I have not ridden it.


----------

